# ?? quoting for larger groups



## purecream (Apr 23, 2007)

I have been a PC for the last 5 yrs and am in the process of starting up a boutique-style Temping Agency for Hosp Staff. 
I have only ever cooked/quoted for small numbers. Now that I am getting staff on my books, I am able to take enquiries for larger numbers. Except that I guess I am still in 'individual' mode than 'group' mode when it comes to quoting for the job. I am losing work as I know my quotes are too high but I have no real idea how to quote for larger numbers.

Is there an easy equation for quoting for large numbers?

This weekend was a perfect example: Group of nuns have different sized groups coming thru the abbey for World Youth Day. Some groups were 50 pax, 2 other groups were 170 and 150 pax. I quoted to cover payment of hours for my staff and then added a 'per head' quote which threw the cost way out. It was a simple morning tea, lunch and afternoon tea and I averaged $10 per head. But over the 8 days and number of people, I 'overquoted'. 

How do I quote large catering groups as opposed to my 'dinner party' size groups?? I'm on a steep learning curve!

Any advice appreciated and TIA!!


----------



## tacotaco (Jun 23, 2008)

What you need is an algebraic equation


price = set price + (number X number of guests)


I do not know what is profitable for you. You will have to decide that yourself


----------

